# New to vaping



## Dwarfy

Howzit guys,

My name is Nico and haven't officially started vaping yet. 

I've been smoking Hookah for a while and I'm looking at something more mobile, hence me sailing into the vaping waters.

I'll be posting a couple of questions here and there in order to make an informed decision on my first buy.

Thanks in advance for all the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum. We have many ex-Hookah members. Feel free to shoot with the questions. Here is a thread that might interest you: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwarfy

@Andre thanks mate, actually just finished reading the thread.

Really impressed with the little subox mini, I'm either considering the subox mini or the iJust 2.
Read good things about both devices.

I'm just not confident about the liquids, now I'm pretty sure that it's just going to spark a debate if I were to ask which liquid's the best.


----------



## baksteen8168

Dwarfy said:


> @Andre thanks mate, actually just finished reading the thread.
> 
> Really impressed with the little subox mini, I'm either considering the subox mini or the iJust 2.
> Read good things about both devices.
> 
> I'm just not confident about the liquids, now I'm pretty sure that it's just going to spark a debate if I were to ask which liquid's the best.


Welcome @Dwarfy - All liquids are the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan

Like wine, the best liquid is the one that you are currently vaping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Dwarfy, I love the avatar 

Feel free to throw any questions out here, the only silly question is the one you don't ask. 

The Subox Mini is (in my opinion) the best way to get stuck in, especially coming from hookah. It's simple, easy to use and will grow with you as you can start with factory coils and then start building your own when you're ready.

Have a look at the vendor section, we have a lot of really good juice makers right here in SA, read a few reviews and don't be afraid to try some, even if you think you won't like it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Hi and welcome to the forum @Dwarfy 

I can attest to the subox mini- it really is an awesome device.

Good luck in choosing your first device and let us know if you have any questions.

Are you planning to the hookah altogether?


----------



## Dwarfy

@baksteen8168 hahaha thanks bru, I'm sure they are. 

@Jan can't argue there

@BumbleBee, thanks mate noticed you guys are pretty set on adding your avatar immediately 
I'll definitely be trying some, but will probably stick to the low level nicotine ones

@Riaz thanks for the warm welcome, like I said, I only heard good things of the subox mini.

Any ideas where the best place would be to source it? 

No, will still be hitting a few bowls, hookahs have beaten the ages

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dwarfy

So before I bite the bullet and checkout, My cart consists of:
Kanger Subox Mini full kit (black edition)
Samsung INR18650-25R
Fogg's - At first flight
Fogg's - The Deli express
Kangertech Subox skin

Any objections?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## John Thompson

Dwarfy said:


> @baksteen8168 hahaha thanks bru, I'm sure they are.
> 
> @Jan can't argue there
> 
> @BumbleBee, thanks mate noticed you guys are pretty set on adding your avatar immediately
> I'll definitely be trying some, but will probably stick to the low level nicotine ones
> 
> @Riaz thanks for the warm welcome, like I said, I only heard good things of the subox mini.
> 
> Any ideas where the best place would be to source it?
> 
> No, will still be hitting a few bowls, hookahs have beaten the ages



Hi Nico, my 5 cents. I have both the subox and the ijust. I also have a few other devices (joyetech evic vt, eleaf istick, EGO one) which I will compare.

1. Subox - Nice device, comes with a RBA coil head which allows you to rebuild your own coils. Nice looking device, loads of power 50W. The tank is really good. Has pass trough so you can vape while it is charging. Downside, requires a battery (please be aware of this specifically if you are new to vaping) another R150 - R200. Cost you about R1150 - R1400 with the battery and depending on where you buy it. For the price I would expect it to have temperature control. Also rebuilding is not for everyone. Takes a lot of time, patience, education and skill.
2. Joyetech EVIC VT, rock solid device, loads of power 60W. Has temperature control, built in huge battery 5000 mAH. Will last around 2 days. So far the nicest device I have used in box format. Also has pass through so you can charge and vape it at the same time. Downside, battery is built into the device. Prices around R1300 - R1500.
3. iJust 2, no mess, no fuss, huge clouds, excellent flavour. Battery will last a full day of heavy vaping (2600 mAH). Downside is the battery is not adjustable (WATTS) and it uses a lot of juice compared to the other 2 devices. You can change the coils from 0.3 (88W) to 0.5 (35W) ohm. Personally the device I use the most often.
4. EGO One, I upgraded to the EGO One from a twisp clearo. (even a entry level product like twisp is an excellent place to start, unfortunately within a month you will want more). At the time I though it was excellent although mine never worked with anything lower than the 1.0 ohm coil. The 0.5 coil supplied with it always tasted burnt. That being said it is a nice device, works well. The battery is really small, but it has pass through so you can charge and vape when it gets flat. It does come in bigger versions with bigger batteries.
5. Eleaf istick 40W TC. Beautiful small device with temperature control. Allows you to stick virtually atomizer on it and vape away. Downside, battery is a bit small 2600 mAH and its built in

Hope this helps. Vaping is like a whole other world, too many choices, too many decisions, so little time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Dwarfy

@John Thompson thanks mate, very informative post.

I'm actually a bit of a cloud chaser, nothing hectic though, would you rather suggest the iJust2 then?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dwarfy said:


> So before I bite the bullet and checkout, My cart consists of:
> Kanger Subox Mini full kit (black edition)
> Samsung INR18650-25R
> Fogg's - At first flight
> Fogg's - The Deli express
> Kangertech Subox skin
> 
> Any objections?



I would get 2 batteries! One in the device and one charged or charging. 

I have a lot of mods and I must say the Subox is a great device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Dwarfy welcome to the ride . Enjoy your stay here with us & ask questions - read & learn. Advice will flow here often throwing your head into chaos but at the end of the day follow your instincts and rather spend a few more bucks if you can to rather buy quality.


----------



## Dwarfy

@Deckie rhyme much. Lol

Thanks bro, I'm a firm believer in spending once, will definitely try and make an informed decision.


----------



## Silver

Dwarfy said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> My name is Nico and haven't officially started vaping yet.
> 
> I've been smoking Hookah for a while and I'm looking at something more mobile, hence me sailing into the vaping waters.
> 
> I'll be posting a couple of questions here and there in order to make an informed decision on my first buy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help.



Welcome to the forum @Dwarfy
Glad to see you doing research before you buy.

The other guys have given you excellent advice on the gear. I cant add much. Just that it takes a bit of time to get to know what vaping style you prefer and its not easy to get one device to suit all preferences. So be prepared for a bit of trial and error.

On the juice front, i think that is a challenging part to the journey and can be costly. My advice is try sample as many juices as you can. You can try buy sample sizes and go try before you buy at some retailers. Also meet up at a vape meet where you will be able to try out a few juices from other vapers.

Id say the secret to long term vaping success is to try find a few juices that you absolutely love. It makes all the difference. You could get lucky and find a few relatively soon or it could take a while.

Check out this post I wrote recently which I think will help you
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-to-vaping-what-juice-brand-is-the-best.t13164/#post-246212

It also contains links to a few other posts which are useful

All the best and let us know how it goes!


----------



## BumbleBee

Dwarfy said:


> @John Thompson thanks mate, very informative post.
> 
> I'm actually a bit of a cloud chaser, nothing hectic though, would you rather suggest the iJust2 then?


If you're after clouds then consider a RDA, also grab some wire, 26g Kanthal is a good place to start. You'll also need some wick, I believe you're shopping at Sir Vape, try their Cotton Bacon. Maybe drop @Sir Vape a PM (start a conversation) and ask him for advice on which RDA is good for clouds.

This suggestion assumes that you're good at fiddling with fiddly things


----------



## baksteen8168

I would also say get 2 batteries. 

Also consider one 0mg juice and one 6mg. Reason being this - My brother is quitting hubbly. I gave him some of my 6mg juice and he really struggled with it. Got him some 0mg and he rarely picks up the hubbly (only when his juice is finished in fact)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## Mike

@baksteen8168 is right, in fact I'd say 3mg would be strong enough for a hubbly smoker


----------



## kev mac

Dwarfy said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> My name is Nico and haven't officially started vaping yet.
> 
> I've been smoking Hookah for a while and I'm looking at something more mobile, hence me sailing into the vaping waters.
> 
> I'll be posting a couple of questions here and there in order to make an informed decision on my first buy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help.


welcome@Nico,ask away!


----------



## Dwarfy

Cool will have a chat with ol' Sir Vape.

Yeah have added the 0mg juice to the cart, not after the nicotine, the high level nicotine hookah tobacco gave me such a head rush, so trying to avoid that.


----------



## kev mac

Dwarfy said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> My name is Nico and haven't officially started vaping yet.
> 
> I've been smoking Hookah for a while and I'm looking at something more mobile, hence me sailing into the vaping waters.
> 
> I'll be posting a couple of questions here and there in order to make an informed decision on my first buy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help.


Have you seen the istick 100w? It's new and looks sweet and only$29.00


----------



## kev mac

Dwarfy said:


> So before I bite the bullet and checkout, My cart consists of:
> Kanger Subox Mini full kit (black edition)
> Samsung INR18650-25R
> Fogg's - At first flight
> Fogg's - The Deli express
> Kangertech Subox skin
> 
> Any objections?


There is so much great gear for a new vaper to choose, but what you've put in your cart is a fine choice.


----------



## Dwarfy

Yeah, I've got a good feeling about my current decision, I think it'll be decent enough to start with.

Just awaiting Sir Vape's response about stock then I'll go ahead.

Thanks for all the advice thus far, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim

Welcome! I was non smoker, but loved to play with hookah, buying E-cig for friend's birthday and saw the mods started my road into this. I enjoy driving and vape when the traffic is still. You gona love it!


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the forum @Dwarfy 
Always a pleasure to have a new addition to our every growing vaping family.
There is an abundance of information on the forum and as @Andre has directed to you there are some threads that may already have the answers you are looking for.
Please feel free to ask as we are all more than happy to assist where we can.
Good luck with your journey into vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Dwarfy, I love the avatar
> 
> Feel free to throw any questions out here, the only silly question is the one you don't ask.
> 
> The Subox Mini is (in my opinion) the best way to get stuck in, especially coming from hookah. It's simple, easy to use and will grow with you as you can start with factory coils and then start building your own when you're ready.
> 
> Have a look at the vendor section, we have a lot of really good juice makers right here in SA, read a few reviews and don't be afraid to try some, even if you think you won't like it.



100% agree with this. Subox Mini is the way to go.


----------



## Dwarfy

Cool beans, thanks for the input guys.

Order placed and paid, should be receiving my package tomorrow (well hopefully).
I have been abusing this little cheap Hookah lite E-cig I bought to test the waters.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

Dwarfy said:


> Cool beans, thanks for the input guys.
> 
> Order placed and paid, should be receiving my package tomorrow (well hopefully).
> I have been abusing this little cheap Hookah lite E-cig I bought to test the waters.




thats an awesome combo on its way to you. 
side note: there is no wait longer than waiting on vape gear to arrive

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> thats an awesome combo on its way to you.
> side note: there is no wait longer than waiting on vape gear to arrive


This is true. And just when you think you got used to the 1 day wait, you order from FT and the agony starts all over again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Got a little surprise when I got to the office this morning:












Can't wait to test this baby, however, before I do.
Is there anything I need to be aware of?

I know it is recommended to use the 1.5ohm coil first and I have to drip the coil first in order to avoid a dry hit.
Anything else, like charging the batteries first etc?

Thanks in advance guys.

@Sir Vape thanks for the awesome service gents, epic first time experience, so stoked!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq

Dwarfy said:


> Got a little surprise when I got to the office this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to test this baby, however, before I do.
> Is there anything I need to be aware of?
> 
> I know it is recommended to use the 1.5ohm coil first and I have to drip the coil first in order to avoid a dry hit.
> Anything else, like charging the batteries first etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> @Sir Vape thanks for the awesome service gents, epic first time experience, so stoked!




awesome vape mail and what a lekker way to start the day!
those batteries comes precharged so you can use them till they need charging again.
Sounds like you have it down. Drip 3 drops into the coil. fill the tank with juice. 
Close the airholes partially and give 3 strong draws on her.
then she should be good to go.
Start at a lower 11 - 15watts and push it up as required to satisfy your vaping needs.

Let us know you initial thoughts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Dwarfy said:


> Got a little surprise when I got to the office this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to test this baby, however, before I do.
> Is there anything I need to be aware of?
> 
> I know it is recommended to use the 1.5ohm coil first and I have to drip the coil first in order to avoid a dry hit.
> Anything else, like charging the batteries first etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> @Sir Vape thanks for the awesome service gents, epic first time experience, so stoked!


Nice one!

Before charging the batteries, check their levels first- put in subox and it'll show how flat/ charged they are. 

Other than that, vape away bud. 

Let us know how it goes, and this goes without saying but if you have any questions, fell free to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Dwarfy said:


> Got a little surprise when I got to the office this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to test this baby, however, before I do.
> Is there anything I need to be aware of?
> 
> I know it is recommended to use the 1.5ohm coil first and I have to drip the coil first in order to avoid a dry hit.
> Anything else, like charging the batteries first etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> @Sir Vape thanks for the awesome service gents, epic first time experience, so stoked!


Epic! What an awesome way to get started, congrats man


----------



## Dwarfy

thanks guys, can't seem to get the grin away. 

Will let you know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Dwarfy said:


> thanks guys, can't seem to get the grin away.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.


That grin will reappear every time you pick up the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dwarfy

baksteen8168 said:


> That grin will reappear every time you pick up the mod.



I'm sure it would hey.

The 1.5Ohm coil is running at 1.9ohm on the mod, is this normal?


----------



## MetalGearX

Yes its normal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dwarfy

@MetalGearX thanks bro.


----------



## MetalGearX

BTW good kit you've got there. You will not be disappointed with it. RBA section is magic when you wick it right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dwarfy

MetalGearX said:


> BTW good kit you've got there. You will not be disappointed with it. RBA section is magic when you wick it right.



Thanks man, yeah still a bit of a noob when it comes to wicking, will have to work on it.


----------



## baksteen8168

Dwarfy said:


> Thanks man, yeah still a bit of a noob when it comes to wicking, will have to work on it.


It looks more complicated than it is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth

Welcome and well done @Dwarfy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Just had my first session and all I can say:





Tested it from 11W - 20W with 0.5 increments as well as small to wide opening.
Decided on 18W wide open.
Had some Fogg's - Deli Express and it was like heaven on earth, the flavor's so much stronger and smoother compared to the hookah. 

Super stoked and it was an epic first buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome stuff @Dwarfy
Enjoy to the max!


----------



## Dwarfy

Not getting huge clouds at the moment, will have to play with it a bit and see what can be done.


----------



## Lim

Set the watt 35~40, that should work. but then you sort of loose the flavours..


----------



## Russell

Lim said:


> Welcome! I was non smoker, but loved to play with hookah, buying E-cig for friend's birthday and saw the mods started my road into this. I enjoy driving and vape when the traffic is still. You gona love it!


Contact Lim for excellent service and even better prices!!
He sent me an EVIC TC at the best price around.
Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Dwarfy said:


> Not getting huge clouds at the moment, will have to play with it a bit and see what can be done.



Started out with the same kit a little while back, had exactly the same thing with the 1.5 Ohm coil. The minute I changed to the 0.5 Ohm coil... Clouds for miles 

Needless to say, I've got some Kanthal and Cotton on the way so I can start using the RBA. 
Have several spare 1.2 Ohm coils I'm probably never gonna use now. Will probably use them in my backup kit on the way from Fasttech (When it arrives).

I'm on 12mg Nic juice (Recovering smoker), so 25 to 30W is perfect for me. If I go lower Nic content, I reckon I'd need to go up to around 35 to 40W.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lim

@Russell Thanks man~ have not heard from you for days, thought you were not happy or something. Glad to be of service, and let me know if you need anything or help.


----------



## Dwarfy

@jasonb sweet bro, guess I'll be giving the 0.5ohm a go.

Any of you have the same scenario where the tip gets quite hot on a strong hit?


----------



## Lim

The higher your wattage goes, the hotter the vape and thus the tank and driptip get hot too, if you talking about the physical hot... what I do is then I remove the tank and use another one, now days I have more than two devices, I just alternate them, by doing that it also allow time for the coil to be re-soaked by juices so you don't burn the coil too quick


----------



## BumbleBee

Longer drip tips made of glass or plastic help to keep the vape cool., but you should get used to the warm vapour pretty soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Sweet cakes, thanks guys.

Was getting worried that there might be a short or something, my mind running away with me again.


----------



## Lim

@BumbleBee is very true... about my 150 watt and above vape...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lim said:


> @BumbleBee is very true... about my 150 watt and above vape...


Wowzers @Lim! That's the longest drip tip I've ever seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Dwarfy said:


> Sweet cakes, thanks guys.
> 
> Was getting worried that there might be a short or something, my mind running away with me again.


Don't stress, the mod should prevent a disaster if there is a short or something. If your coil has a short it won't fire. Mechanical devices are a whole different story, there you need to make very sure everything is perfect before firing, otherwise there will be fire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OhmzRaw

I'm new to the forum. I'm stuck on deciding between the Subtank mini (The one that comes with a subox) and a Goblin mini. I'm using an evic vt. I'm looking for a RTA that is excellent on flavor and can handle TC builds.


----------



## baksteen8168

OhmzRaw said:


> I'm new to the forum. I'm stuck on deciding between the Subtank mini (The one that comes with a subox) and a Goblin mini. I'm using an evic vt. I'm looking for a RTA that is excellent on flavor and can handle TC builds.


I have personally not tried the Goblin Mini, but if it's bigger sister (the Goblin V1.2) is anything to go by, and initial reviews / reports suggest it is better, I would go for the Goblin Mini. 

And in my opinion, the Goblin Mini is much more good looking than the Subtank Mini.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw

@baksteen8168 Have you tried the new subtank mini?


----------



## kev mac

Lim said:


> Welcome! I was non smoker, but loved to play with hookah, buying E-cig for friend's birthday and saw the mods started my road into this. I enjoy driving and vape when the traffic is still. You gona love it!


And the road led to being a vendor, must be fun working in the biz. Luck to ya'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

OhmzRaw said:


> @baksteen8168 Have you tried the new subtank mini?


Not the newest version, no. But from what I have seen I would still go for the goblin mini. It all comes down to vaping preference in the end. I do full lung hits, so the open airflow on the goblin is a winner for me. But then again the subtank mini has the option to install occ coils if you happen to be in a hurry.  

If you can, get both. Try them for a week or so, and sell off the one you did not enjoy using. (Or keep them both in the end) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## BumbleBee

I have the older Subtank mini with the single airflow and the new Subox as well as the Goblin 1.2. The Goblin is a much better overall experience with better flavour and massive clouds but I find myself using the Subtanks more, they deliver decent flavour and produce great clouds but the simplicity and convenience is what does it for me. Nevertheless I have a Goblin Mini en route and I'm convinced that it's going to be awesome 

If you can afford it try them both


----------



## Keyaam

BumbleBee said:


> I have the older Subtank mini with the single airflow and the new Subox as well as the Goblin 1.2. The Goblin is a much better overall experience with better flavour and massive clouds but I find myself using the Subtanks more, they deliver decent flavour and produce great clouds but the simplicity and convenience is what does it for me. Nevertheless I have a Goblin Mini en route and I'm convinced that it's going to be awesome
> 
> If you can afford it try them both


Sell the goblin 1.2 to me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Dwarfy said:


> @jasonb sweet bro, guess I'll be giving the 0.5ohm a go.
> 
> Any of you have the same scenario where the tip gets quite hot on a strong hit?



metal tips tend to do that. nothing to be concerned about. i hate using metal tips. i get the metal taste which i find very off putting. i prefer plastic tips. doesnt get hot and no metal taste


----------



## BumbleBee

Keyaam said:


> Sell the goblin 1.2 to me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


PM me your offer


----------



## Lim

kev mac said:


> And the road led to being a vendor, must be fun working in the biz. Luck to ya'.



@kev mac , the perk of a vendor is you always get to see and try the new thing. I have a day job, this is just small buying and selling of things with few friends, and e-cig happens to be one of the things


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> I have the older Subtank mini with the single airflow and the new Subox as well as the Goblin 1.2. The Goblin is a much better overall experience with better flavour and massive clouds but I find myself using the Subtanks more, they deliver decent flavour and produce great clouds but the simplicity and convenience is what does it for me. Nevertheless I have a Goblin Mini en route and I'm convinced that it's going to be awesome
> 
> If you can afford it try them both


Wait and see Bee!


----------



## Lim

BumbleBee said:


> I have the older Subtank mini with the single airflow and the new Subox as well as the Goblin 1.2. The Goblin is a much better overall experience with better flavour and massive clouds but I find myself using the Subtanks more, they deliver decent flavour and produce great clouds but the simplicity and convenience is what does it for me. Nevertheless I have a Goblin Mini en route and I'm convinced that it's going to be awesome
> 
> If you can afford it try them both



@BumbleBee Now you make me want to go and get one for my self too...


----------



## BumbleBee

Lim said:


> @BumbleBee Now you make me want to go and get one for my self too...


Hehehe, get them all


----------

